# Matt Tyre Dressing - Which One?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

I use Megs endurance tyre gel at the mo and am after a change

I'm after a matt tyre dressing

Recommends please

:detailer:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

For the matt dressing look it must be:-

Zaino Z-16 Perfect Tyre Gloss for the win :thumb:

(excuse the name gloss in the product title)


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Af satin looks like te newest contender for what your after.


Customisable finish dependant on layers


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

CarPro PERL or Supernatural Tyre Dressing :thumb:

Just need to buff them for a matte look.


----------



## Adrian Convery (May 27, 2010)

Gtechniq T1 and a buff


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

If you wipe down your tyres with a damp mf or old rag after using your Megs Endurance, you can get a satin finish from it.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'd have to suggest Auto Finesse's Satin or Zaino's Z16.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Thanks folks :thumb:

All info mucho appreciated :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

rtjc said:


> If you wipe down your tyres with a damp mf or old rag after using your Megs Endurance, you can get a satin finish from it.


Agree with this.:thumb:


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

With Zaino Z-16 no buffing or wipedown necessary.

You get the matt look straight out of the bottle :thumb:

PS - it's the best smelling detailing product I've come across.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Junior Bear said:


> Af satin looks like te newest contender for what your after.
> 
> Customisable finish dependant on layers


Yes i agree with this.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Kinda agree on AF, but the 1st coat is more akin to satin, op wanted a matt finish.


----------



## Mastermind (Jun 27, 2012)

Surf City Garage Beyond Black Tire Pro gibt's also a Satin like Look. Needs some layers during the first application until the rubber Stops soaking. But Looks Great like a New Tyre. Seems to be Not Common in UK.

Look on an Bridgestone Potenza (flashlight used):


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

My vote goes to Dodo-Juice Tyromania; perfect matte finish if left unbuffed, and superb durability. Liquid dressings for me, even once buffed, leave too much of a satin finish.

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

3M Tyre restorer also worth a try. Nice clean Matt look.


----------



## thehulk2002 (Mar 16, 2011)

I like T1 gtechniq better than megs


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Z16 or SV Pneu for me.


----------



## Smoothie (Jun 21, 2012)

Another vote for Z16 or T1 here


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Gloss It TRV


----------

